# Fluval Spec Aquarium...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone have one of these? I'm considering getting one but want some pros and cons. I've heard good things about them but have heard the fliter is too strong for a betta. It will be a plakat going in it. Thanks.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...csegpl&ref=6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=1059621796

I've also found this one but know nothing about it,
http://www.amazon.com/Prism-Nano-Aquarium-Black-Gallon/dp/B0069R4YUA


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have no experience with them, but the one at the pet store with a Betta in it always has the poor boy sucked to the filter


----------



## BettaBuddy101 (Aug 22, 2011)

IMO they look a bit small for a betta, 8L right? S'pose that's only just 2 US gallons, I prefer to see a betta in at least 5 gallons personally. They do look like they could make nice setups though...


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a Fluval Chi 5 Gallon Tank it seems to be working great IMO


----------



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have one set up for both my boys and it is a great beginner tank. I have made some mods to mine though to fix the things I did not like about it. The filter is very strong so I attached a piece of aquarium sponge to the outlet with a rubber band and it really takes down the flow. Also the lighting was a bit harsh for my tastes and it made my boys hide more, so I changed the lighting. I also shoved a small heater in the compartment where the water pump goes. Other wise the tank is very durable and easy to maintain.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally think it would be a great place for Betta that likes smaller tanks, just be careful of the filter


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

filter can be easily modified to lower the flow. Basically just pinch the hose inside the back. 

I Fully plan to get one, though that prisim you linked will probably get the nod over the spec since its acrylic & doesn't have the ugly aluminum edges like the spec. 

And since this is for my desk at work & our company logo is orange I will probably order that prisim with the orange background friday.


----------



## londonjoker (Dec 30, 2011)

well, we rescued a very sorry looking blue male from a **** pet store. we baught a 25l fluval chi. hes been in there for two days now and he seems like a new fish!
ive just joined this site so will post any issues i have.
i must say, the chi isa an amazing system


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've got a Spec and yes, the flow can be easily slowed and redirected so a betta can swim properly. Also adding decorations infront of the outlet can also diminish the flow more. Mine is currently cycling and is planted.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner but to me the FLuval Spec nano is a great tank for the betta! I have one and love the tank.....the outflow is kind of strong for the betta so i put a few fake plants in front of it to help slow the flow down. You can also buy a ball valve that you can to the outvalve's tubing by cutting the tubing.....I bought the valve for mine, but was afraid to cut the tubing as I don't know if you can get a replacement for it, but anyway this ball valve will allow you to adjust the flow. I am actually selling mine if you are interested. Its about a month old now......I just upgraded to the Fluval Ebi tank....so I have no use for the nano. Like some one on here stated, this tank allows you to add a heater to it by hiding the heater in the partitioned filter wall. Its a cool feature and this filter keeps my tank really clean. Well hope this helps you make a decision.


----------



## elem86 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have two Specs with really long finned VT in each. I pushed some filter foam into the outlet nozzle on one and on the other I tied foam over the nozzle. Both methods slowed the current enough for the fish to swim but the bigger problem I had was the intake grate. When I got my first Spec I watched him when I first turned the filter on. He could swim past it and away from it with no problem but his dorsal fine was pulled in a little and it ripped. The fin has regrown and now I keep the tanks filled so that maybe only an 1/8 - 1/4" of the grate is underwater. I suppose another option would be to place more foam in that section or to prop the supplied foam off the bottom a bit.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Another similar tank to consider is the new aqueon evolve nano. Similar design, but currently only 40 bucks for the 2g at petco. Makes it cheaper and easier to get then the spec.


----------

